# HELP: Starting my first planted tank LED question



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

The double bright won't be enough on that tank, nor will it give you the spread. 

Bowfront's are gorgeous tanks, but can be a real pain because of the shape. DIY LED's are not for the faint of heart, and can be rather complicated for bowfronts. Do a search for bowfront in the lighting forum and you'll come across over 250 threads outlining peoples' experiences.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

You might be better off with a metal halide lamp. You can get a 150w pendant from fishneedit for $139.99. It will give you the shimmer effect and grow a heck of a lot more plants in your 46g than the Marineland. And I'm speaking from experience: the doublebright over my 10g is adequate for low-light plants only.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> You might be better off with a metal halide lamp. You can get a 150w pendant from fishneedit for $139.99. It will give you the shimmer effect and grow a heck of a lot more plants in your 46g than the Marineland. And I'm speaking from experience: the doublebright over my 10g is adequate for low-light plants only.


I would advise against metal halide. Theyre just as costly as LED and have a few drawbacks including power consumption, lack of dimmability, heat output, bulb replacements, power on time. You get none of these issues with an LED setup and it costs you far less in the long run on top of it.

He is right, the marineland double bright will barely provide low light for your tank, and you would probably have to buy two just to cover it front to back. You can expect to spend around $400 for either MH or LED commercial fixtures for a tank with your footprint and depth, probably less than half that for a good T5 fixture. Might be able to put together a DIY LED setup for around $200, lots of articles about how to do it in the DIY forum, and it's a lot less complex than you think. Depends on your budget, mounting options, ideal light level, etc.


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. Seems like I got no choice but DIY if I stay with bowfront, I can't use metal halide either my current tank is constantly over 80f even with windows open in winter time so I really don't want more heat from halide lights. 
I wish the DIY LED sellers have packages for different size of tanks, it will make some people's life much easier when getting the parts.
I didn't sleep well last night because I don't know what to do with the lights, LOL


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you are on a budget, use T5HO lighting. There are very few disadvantages to doing so, and you could get this iight: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1836 really cheap, and plenty of light for that tank. Just be sure to get the legs for it or be prepared to hang it a few inches above the top of the tank.

Or use 3 hanging CFL lights, similar to









From: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/167339-20-gallon-lighting.html#post1754358

With these, you can adjust the light intensity by using different wattage CFL bulbs and hanging them higher or lower.

DIY LEDs are not a good idea unless you spend lots of time learning about LEDs and how to use them It can take several weeks to learn enough to be able to build one successfully.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here was my rig for a 46 bow: 6 CFL's, CO2 injection and I could grow just about anything.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/152080-diy-aluminum-light-hood-circadian-rhythm.html


----------



## ecotanker (Jul 11, 2009)

*a possible led light for you*

I came across this fixture for $129 while researching a replacement for my T5. I don't have one, but here is the product description:

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Reef-Bright-p/56214.htm

Fixture Size: 35.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)

LEDs Count: 42
2610 Lumens
Super energy efficient 1 watt HQ LEDs
35x 10,000K LEDs
7x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 42 watts


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> If you are on a budget, use T5HO lighting. There are very few disadvantages to doing so, and you could get this iight: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1836 really cheap, and plenty of light for that tank. Just be sure to get the legs for it or be prepared to hang it a few inches above the top of the tank.
> 
> Or use 3 hanging CFL lights, similar to
> 
> ...


Hoppy, that seems like an option if I can't do DIY myself.



proaudio55 said:


> Here was my rig for a 46 bow: 6 CFL's, CO2 injection and I could grow just about anything.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/152080-diy-aluminum-light-hood-circadian-rhythm.html


Proaudio, do you think yours can use LED light bulbs like this? http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051
If so would these LED light bulbs be effective for plants?



ecotanker said:


> I came across this fixture for $129 while researching a replacement for my T5. I don't have one, but here is the product description:
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Reef-Bright-p/56214.htm
> 
> ...


I saw the Beams Wrok LED products too but I couldn't find review of them over planted tanks, not sure if they are good or just like Marineland LEDs. If you know more info pls LMK.

Many thanks all!!!roud:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Unfortunately to get the intensity you need from leds your really going to be spending some money. for your budget in mind T5 is probably going to be the best and most effective lighting

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

ecotanker said:


> i came across this fixture for $129 while researching a replacement for my t5. I don't have one, but here is the product description:
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/led-reef-bright-p/56214.htm
> 
> ...


no!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Unfortunately to get the intensity you need from leds your really going to be spending some money. for your budget in mind T5 is probably going to be the best and most effective lighting
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If that's the case then I might get a used T5HO from Craigslist and upgrade next year or two or whenever I see a good deal meets my budget:icon_sad:


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!


Not a good choice, right?


----------

